# reverse sneeze???



## nowamfound (Apr 11, 2020)

paris is snorting and sneezing and the vet says it is reverse sneezing. i never heard of this.
anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Reverse sneezing is not usually a problem and lots of dogs do it now and then. 

It Paris doing it lots and causing and issue?


----------



## nowamfound (Apr 11, 2020)

not all day, not while asleep. however, on our walk today, still sneezing off and on, i saw signs on the grass that said pesticide had been sprayed. so i kept her away from it. still sneezing. perhaps less. could the pesticide have caused this? and if yes, then she has it on her feet and tummy and face for sure. bath time?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes if she has potentially walked on the area pesticide has been sprayed or drifted to I would wash her feet and tummy and I guess it could have irritated her and made her sneeze


----------

